# lanyard



## marcouro

Someone could please tell what it's mean lanyard? Thank you.


----------



## lauranazario

Ho Marcouro.. and welcome to the forum.

In order to be able to provide an accurate equivalency... YOU must give us some context of what a lanyard is or does, in what industry it is used, etc.

It's very difficult to provide accurate translations of "loose words", out of the blue.

So please help us help you. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## te gato

marcouro said:
			
		

> someone could please tell what it's mean lanyard? Thank you


Hola marcouro;
Wellcome to the forum!!
It is---
*lan·yard* also *lan·iard* 
_n._

_Nautical._ A short rope or gasket used for fastening something or securing rigging.
A cord worn around the neck for carrying something, such as a knife or whistle.
A cord with a hook at one end used to fire a cannon
hope this helped..
te gato

Moderator's note
Broken link removed
Bevj


----------



## badger

te gato said:
			
		

> Hola marcouro;
> Wellcome to the forum!!
> It is---
> *lan·yard* also *lan·iard*
> _n._
> 
> _Nautical._ A short rope or gasket used for fastening something or securing rigging.
> A cord worn around the neck *for carrying something*, such as a knife or whistle.
> A cord with a hook at one end used to fire a cannon
> hope this helped..
> te gato



Hi te gato.

Just a small probable addition... It can also be a thin rope attached to a hand-gun even though the hand-gun is being carried in a holster.

(if memory serves me right)

badger.


----------



## te gato

badger said:
			
		

> Hi te gato.
> 
> Just a small probable addition... It can also be a thin rope attached to a hand-gun even though the hand-gun is being carried in a holster.
> 
> (if memory serves me right)
> 
> badger.


Hi badger;
I also found more..this could go on for a while 

*4. *a colored, single-strand cord worn around the left shoulder by a member of a military unit awarded a foreign decoration. 
*5. *a white cord worn around the right shoulder, as by a military police officer, and secured to the butt of a pistol. Also,*laniard.*
 tag you're it...
te gato


----------



## cuchuflete

All the explanations given so far are correct, but there is another broad use of the term.
A lanyard is any cord or rope or chain used to secure a device to the arm or wrist of the person using it. Example: a price marking gun or bar code scanner or other portable terminal often has a loop connected to the base of the handle. This is supposed to be worn on the wrist of the operator.

It is also the necklace used for a badge.

I believe one Spanish equivalent is  acollador.



Saludos,
Cuchuflete

Moderator's note
Broken link removed
Bevj


----------



## santila

In *S*panish it could be: Cordón, o algo parecido, de hecho creo q*ue* no hay ninguna traducción exacta para ese objeto*...*
Hmm se me ocurre también, cinta acreditadora... o algo parecido.


----------



## chacalero

En caso de que se utilice con arnés para trabajo en alturas, la traducción es "línea de vida".


----------



## Caleño

*C*ordón portagafete*.*


----------



## Ayafacha

Caleño said:


> *C*ordón portagafete*.*



¡Bravo Caleño! Hay varios hilos con esta palabra y diferentes significados, pero el tuyo me suena mejor (eso de usar palabras en inglés sigue sin gustarme mucho). Lo busqué en internet y a pesar de que la Real Academia de la Lengua no lo reconoce, en México así se le dice (también hay cintas portagafetes). ¡Gracias Caleño!


----------

